# Best woodsplitting axe??



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

A while back there was talk about splitting wood.
Several folks mentioned a specific axe that was the best.
I think they got it off of Amazon.....

What was it??
I want to get one for DH for Father's Day.

Oh, and can you sing it's praises so I can be sure this is what I want to do?


Thanks!


----------



## willowworker (Dec 4, 2010)

The one I have used for 20+ years is a Chopper 1.... www.Chopper1.com[/url]. Don't know about other ones.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I've tried several different models, but I prefer the heaviest one I can find. It's the weight that digs into the wood. 
Get your swing going where you are holding the very end of the handle when it slams into the wood.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

I agree with Haypoint. You don't want an axe, you want a maul.....6lbs or more, if you can stand it.


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

Lowes should carry mauls. I got one there a few years back. You want a wooden handle. The red plastic collar helps. You do not want the 16lb, unless he is built like Godzilla. And 22. Long handle is good. I think mine is 8lb, Lowes. 

Hitting the wood in the correct spot is the key. If it won't split with a whack or two, it needs a wedge.


----------



## hhhandyman (Apr 28, 2011)

I've used 8# splitting mauls for years, but now use a Fiskars 7884 X27 36" Splitting Axe on the smaller, straight-grained pieces. Works good for limbing felled trees, too.


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

If You really want the best and $$$$ is no object .
Splitting Maul by Iltis Oxhead-Traditional Woodworker

Back to the Real World 
The Fiskers # 7884 is Good Splitting Axe as mentioned above
Amazon.com: Fiskars 7884 X27 36-Inch Super Splitting Axe: Patio, Lawn & Garden
When I was selling firewood and didn't want to start the processer ,I just used a good splitting axe and a Mega Maul like this one from Bailey's
Bailey's - Steel Handle 14.5 lbs. "Mega" Mule Maul
These are very handy once you learn how to use it without stabbing your leg . 
Bailey's - Pulp Hook
Bailey's - Wood Processing Equipment > Splitting Mauls
Bob


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

frankva said:


> Lowes should carry mauls. I got one there a few years back. You want a wooden handle. The red plastic collar helps. You do not want the 16lb, unless he is built like Godzilla. And 22. Long handle is good. I think mine is 8lb, Lowes.
> 
> Hitting the wood in the correct spot is the key. If it won't split with a whack or two, it needs a wedge.


On the bigger pieces, I try to hit center on the far side and then middle and then center on the close side. Hitting several times in the same spor, with a full swing takes practice. Hitting it in a different place each time takes time.


----------



## bja105 (Aug 25, 2009)

Amazon.com: Fiskars 7884 X27 36-Inch Super Splitting Axe: Patio, Lawn & Garden

Everyone who tries it buys one to replace their maul.


----------



## VERN in IL (Nov 30, 2008)

TnAndy said:


> I agree with Haypoint. You don't want an axe, you want a maul.....6lbs or more, if you can stand it.


I like Collins Axe Company, what I would say SUCKS is those crappy Union tools you find at Orchelin's, "razorback" or something like that. They scream crap.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

If you truly love him, you'll get him a Gransfors Bruks splitting maul.

Amazon.com: Gransfors Bruks Splitting Maul: Home Improvement

Or a Gransfors Bruks large splitting axe.

Amazon.com: Gransfors Bruks Large Splitting Axe: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

If she truly loved him, she'd buy him a gas furnace. :indif:


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Forerunner said:


> If she truly loved him, she'd buy him a gas furnace. :indif:


there you go! and get him a gas well to go with it...

I haven't 'used' the Fiskars woodsplitter, but knowing what I do about their axes and hatchets, if I were getting a splitter, it'd be the Fiskars. I get all warm and fuzzy inside, thinking about a handle that won't rot, that you can drive a tractor over without crushing, and you can't bugger the head/handle area easily....


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Hahahaaa Forerunner!
But there is something truly, truly warm and cozy about having a heating bill of $0.00 each winter.
I hear people moaning over their huge heating bills and I feel warm all over and deep inside too.

Thank you guys for the replies. I will open each and every link tomorrow and read each and every review etc...
I will have to head up to the barn and see what he is using now, but I know I can get something better...

And I think it was the Fiskar's I saw earlier...but all reviews are valid.
Now.. I have to get a friend to let me ship whatever to their house. 
No ruining the surprise around here.

And yes.. I know it is the equivalent of getting a woman a vacuum cleaner, but I squealed with joy over my reconditioned vacuum one a few years ago.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Oggie said:


> If you truly love him, you'll get him a Gransfors Bruks splitting maul....


Ditto! Axe heads that are hand-forged and made of Swedish steel.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)




----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

AN old Amish guy showed me how to split wood with an axe back in the 80's after i beat my self to death with a maul. Never looked back. Now i use a an axe with two little wedges welded to the side. you can buy it at Lowes for 24.00. Wouldn't use anything else and haven't since then. I split red,white oak, maple,locust.what ever else comes along
Couple big ole truck tires stacked can help. Just put the log in the tired and split it in a circle. Pull the piece out and move on.


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

8 lb maul with a fiberglass handle. I don't know what brand mine is (it was given to me used) but I have split wood with it for nearly 10 years and the handle is just now starting to get loose, a good dose of epoxy might keep it going another 10 years. It can be used on a wedge if need be as well as other assorted tasks that require a big hammer!

Edited to add:

To each their own, but I was not impressed the Chopper one, dramatic results because the levers throw the wood apart, but it seemed to take just as much effort as the maul due to lack of weight. Also, I was not a big fan of mauls with the steel pipe handle and a triangle head, the steel handle sent tons of shock back into my hands, making it pretty uncomfortable to use compared to a wood or fiberglass handle.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I have an original Sotz Monster Maul which many clones have arisen much like the Baileys Mega Mule mentioned earlier. If you have the energy, it can split most wood. You need to keep edge sharp so it can dig in initially.

Sotz Corporation by way is long defunct, but they are the originator of this design. Just about any of the clones work as well though again they need to be kept sharp and you need to remove any buggered/curled over side edges from previous owner hitting top with sledge. I even welded up one for my former neighbor out of bit of scrap, to keep him from borrowing mine. He would always return my prized Monster Maul with edge all buggered/dull up cause he found it split better with chunk of log end up on a big rock. Anyway any of clones, named or noname seem to work about equally as long as they are sharp and arent too wide.

For easy to split wood, regular maul if kept sharp works fine. and for really twisted knotty stuff you need half dozen wedges and a sledge no matter what.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

hhhandyman said:


> I've used 8# splitting mauls for years, but now use a* Fiskars 7884 X27 36" Splitting Axe *on the smaller, straight-grained pieces. Works good for limbing felled trees, too.


This is what we use...Works great and I got it from Amazon.com based upon some recommendations here at HT!


----------



## willowworker (Dec 4, 2010)

TNHermit said:


> AN old Amish guy showed me how to split wood with an axe back in the 80's after i beat my self to death with a maul. Never looked back. Now i use a an axe with two little wedges welded to the side. you can buy it at Lowes for 24.00. Wouldn't use anything else and haven't since then. I split red,white oak, maple,locust.what ever else comes along
> Couple big ole truck tires stacked can help. Just put the log in the tired and split it in a circle. Pull the piece out and move on.


Must be the same as the Chopper1 I used for years. That splitting axe would split anything for me. I was 5'7" most of those years...now am down to 5 6. Getting older.  My dad got it for me when I moved north with the kids. NEVER went back to a maul, chopping axe, or had to use a wedge... www. Chopper1.com[/url]. Best splitting axe around.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Back during the "energy crisis" of the late 70's and early 80's, a couple of my friends bought the Chopper Axe for splitting firewood. They both complained about the springs flying out of it and having to be replaced. Hopefully, the current model has taken care of that problem.

I've never owned one, so I really don't have an opinion, one way or the other.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

> Must be the same as the Chopper1 I used for years. That splitting axe would split anything for me. I was 5'7" most of those years...now am down to 5 6. Getting older. My dad got it for me when I moved north with the kids. NEVER went back to a maul, chopping axe, or had to use a wedge... www. Chopper1.com[/url]. Best splitting axe around.







Cabin Fever said:


> Back during the "energy crisis" of the late 70's and early 80's, a couple of my friends bought the Chopper Axe for splitting firewood. They both complained about the springs flying out of it and having to be replaced. Hopefully, the current model has taken care of that problem.
> 
> I've never owned one, so I really don't have an opinion, one way or the other.


Have to look but this has welded wedges on the sides. They are about 1 inch wide and 3 " long. NO big thing The secret the Amish showed me was in the wrist. Start with the axe nearly flat above your head. Just before you hit you snap your wrist and twist it straight Snaps the log and splits it usually never more than two times the first time then its just a walk around. if its really knotty I just don't bother and cut it up about 8-12 inches and burn it that way. I got nothing to prove


----------

